# Ортопедические стельки и грыжи



## Мих В. (26 Мар 2018)

Уважаемые специалисты! Каково ваше мнение про ортопедические стельки и их пользу при лечении грыжи позвоночника? Есть разные мнения на этот счёт и я не пойму, где правда.

Мне рекомендовали ортопедические стельки, т.к. есть проблемы с длиной ног, косой таз и проч. Я их заказал и сейчас ношу. Удовольствие это для меня дорогое, но вопрос больше не в деньгах, а в реальной пользе. 

Нужно ли их носить теперь всегда, в том числе и в домашней обуви?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Мар 2018)

"Ни пришей, ни пристегни!"


----------



## Мих В. (26 Мар 2018)

это значит - шляпа эти ваши стельки? так?))


----------



## 44Евгений44 (26 Мар 2018)

@Мих В., не шляпа, как минимум своды стоп спасаешь от артроза.


----------

